# Halloween clean up



## Sir spook123 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi. How long does it take you guys to clean it all up


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

About a day to get it all off the lawn. Another couple of weeks to organize and put away to its proper area.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I take the outside stuff down and put it in the basement - 2 days
I take the inside stuff down and put it in the basement - 4-5 days
Finish taking boxes and stuff downstairs, organizing it, and packing it away in the basement - 3 days

For some reason - it feels like it takes me a lot longer when I'm doing it than what I just stated above! :googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

It typically takes me a day to take it all down. If the weather is bad, ten maybe two days to pull everything down.
Unfortunately I am the kind of person who tends to put unpleasant tasks off.
And since I have to store most of the stuff in the crawl space, and since I find crawling around in the crawl space to be very unpleasant, it can take me a couple of weeks to get everything packed up and put away.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... still at it ...


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I still have 2 large props in the yard but I remove the air cylinders and store them. I also have 2 large and very heavy slabs that I made to keep my props from flying off the ground. I store them along the fence.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

The whole cemetery comes down on November 1. And last year because 11/1 was on a Friday, we had it all put away that weekend. 

I was lazy and only put the bare minimum up inside and keeping on that lazy trend, I still have a box of stuff sitting in my kitchen with odds & ends from both Halloween and my daughter's baby shower. Her shower had been loosely based on Nightmare before Christmas (her shower was 10/27 and she was due 12/26 - but baby waited until 1/2 to make his appearance) so there's that.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

I've got it down to a science. It takes me about 3 hours to clear the yard and most of that has a home that it goes directly into. Lights go into a box, skulls have a box, small skeletons have a box, etc. They get taken down and unless they need repair, they go straight into the box. All of my big props have a home in the back yard, where they go immediately, again unless they need repair. Everything is fixed before it is put away. Everything is covered and protected and it goes up in the garage within a day or two of it coming down. If I have to fix things, that box might stay down until I'm done, but within a week, it is absolutely cleared and stored for the year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For us, on average 2-3 days. Much depends on the available help in taking the haunt down. We try to get the main building down the first day. If we're lucky we can haul and store most of it the same day but sometimes we do that on day two. If we have a corn maze in the driveway (most years) that takes a couple hours to dismantle. The yard display is last to go and that typically takes 4-5 hours. Weather is a factor as well so if we have to let stuff dry out, that adds time. I bring all of the small stuff in to the basement and then sort and store over a couple days. This year should go much faster with a smaller build.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Dreadmakr said:


> It typically takes me a day to a day, or if the weather is bad, two days to pull everything down.
> Unfortunately I am the kind of person who tends to put unpleasant tasks off.
> And since I have to store most of the stuff in the crawl space, and since I find crawling around in the crawl space to be very unpleasant, it can take me a couple of weeks to get everything packed up and put away.


So you're saying you have a wait problem?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We setup and take down on Halloween. Takes a week or two to get everything put away.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> We setup and take down on Halloween. Takes a week or two to get everything put away.


Same for me.


----------



## JR_Ferreri (Jun 24, 2020)

I put away the larger items that night and spend a big chunk of the next day taking down and packing things up.

If I have skeletons climbing a tree or a monster on the roof a third day may sometimes be required.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... STILL at it ...


----------

